# 240v Stopped working.



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Hello,

On a campsite with a talbot express autoquest (1991). My 240v has stopped working. Can anyone suggest ways to fix it. I know nothing about electricity. The EH works so must be inside the van. The charger for the leisure battery doesn't work so am assuming the problem is just as it comes into the van. Have flicked a few switches and nothing seems to work.

Excuse my abruptness but latop is going to die soon without electric! 

Have checked zip panel fuses but if anyone can tell me where to find 240v fuses I would appreciate it!

What else could be the problem?

Many thanks for any advice.

Emma


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi :lol: 
Have you checked the trip switch in the MH which is usually close to your input socket?
regards
Richard


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Emma
Follow the lead that is behind your Ehu connection. This wire should lead you to a trip switch.

Good luck

Steve


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

check the light grey box with 3 switches press the test button then reset the switches if they trip if not reset as they have tripped out also if you have started the engine with the ehu plugged in you may have blow a fuse if so unplug the ehu before you change it 
chapter


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

On my Talbot Express Autosleeper '91 I have a cupboard behind the 240v electric hookup socket with a seperate 240v zig unit. It has an ON switch plus a couple of fuses that screw in/out. Have you tested these fuses, and then checked the trip switches which are also in this cupboard?

Julie


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*no 240v*

You have probable knocked the Rcd on the incoming mains Off ! Is it in the bottom of a wardrobe.


----------



## 101405 (Oct 15, 2006)

*solar*

Try EBAY. lots of panels and equipment.


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

tHANKS FOR your quick replies. have got the 3 trip switches. pushed them all down, then up, then pressed reset. nothing.

Odd thing - tried again on a different hook up. it worked for a min then i turned the battery charger on and it stopped.

since then turned the charger off and tried again. nothing. 

where are the fuses - i know the 3 trip swtiches are in the cuboard but cant see a fuse. where is the mains fuse????

a dutch neighbour is taking out the gas heater tomorrow to look at the 3 trip box properly.


----------



## Fatalhud (Mar 3, 2006)

Sounds like your charger may have a fault and you have now tripped 2 EHU points
have you tried checking the circuit breaker in the EHU or are they the locked type

Or are you drawing to much current in the van blowing the external EHU,s

What is the rating of the EHU,s 6amp, 16amp
have you anything else turned on drawing currant

Alan H


----------



## 88735 (May 9, 2005)

If you have a spare hook up cable try that at least then you can rule out a faulty cable.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

bauldy said:


> If you have a spare hook up cable try that at least then you can rule out a faulty cable.


The fault could well be in the cable especially as it came back on temporarily when it was moved. Try looking inside the plug and socket. I have a suspicion one of the cores will be loose.

Bob


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I've had both internal trip switches off and an overload on the EHU giving me the same problem.

If it's just the cable and you don't have a spare I'm sure a neighbour would help by lending you theirs for a test.

Harry


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

*240v Stopped working*

Hi Emma. It sounds to me that you might be trying to use to much power.First thing I would is make sure that you have not got the water heater on electric. Are you in the UK or in EUROPE you do say dutch neighbour but the dutch are well travelled. When we use electric overseas sometime you don't get many amps. We always heat water on gas and the fire on gas unless there is nothing else on. When we have the laptop on sometimes I forget my self and put the electric kettle on and trip it out! It does not take a lot.So turn everything off then start from there and see how much you can run. Good Luck Bob.

:blob: :blob:


----------



## 107493 (Oct 7, 2007)

Problem solved.

After trying new hook up cables, new sockets etc I finally found out it was the 3 pin to 2 pin continental adaptor. Four weeks old and broken! Teaches me to buy from ebay!

As always great advice from all of you! What would I do without MHF!!!?


----------

